# Pre-grind coffee for travel?



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm going away for a week and the only coffee I will have access to is Costa or dodgy vending machine offerings. Unfortunately I don't have a manual grinder to take however I could pre-grind some for the trip.

How would ground coffee fair over the week? Would it be even worth the effort?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, it's still going to be better than Costa!

Aeropress+Porlex is good idea if you travel regularly and need good coffee.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Am I correct in thinking ground coffee beans start deteriorating after 20 mins? If so, surely a novice like myself wouldn't notice the difference? Thinking off pre grinding & Aeropressing at work.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jez H said:


> Am I correct in thinking ground coffee beans start deteriorating after 20 mins? If so, surely a novice like myself wouldn't notice the difference? Thinking off pre grinding & Aeropressing at work.


Yes. If you can, pick up something like a Porlex so you can grind when you make your Aeropress.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Am I correct in thinking ground coffee beans start deteriorating after 20 mins? If so, surely a novice like myself wouldn't notice the difference? Thinking off pre grinding & Aeropressing at work.


Second that. I've only been in this prosumer game for a couple of months now and the difference between ground 1 minute ago and 4 hours ago is very noticeable.

I use rhinowear grinder for aeropress at work as it slots in the aeropress hole nicely - it's designed for it.

160 revolutions later - 16 grams of beans nicely ground for aeropress


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

or this?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafflano-all-in-one-grinder-and-filter-coffee-maker-red.html


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> or this?
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafflano-all-in-one-grinder-and-filter-coffee-maker-red.html


I use one of these for work as I'm field based - works brilliantly, got everything you need for a fresh brew. Goes everywhere with me - all I need is a kettle. Burger vans always give me hot water when asked.

I've just got my mum one to use on a cruise later this year.

Best £60 odd quid I've spent on equipment I reckon.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I used to work in the Middle East for long ish periods 3-6 weeks, where the coffee was worse than explainable. I used to weigh out enough beans for one cup a day, take it out there with a porlex, aeropress and metal filter to save messing around. Well worth the money for a decent cup when the alternative is nescack in the hotel.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

smidster09 said:


> I used to work in the Middle East for long ish periods 3-6 weeks, where the coffee was worse than explainable. I used to weigh out enough beans for one cup a day, take it out there with a porlex, aeropress and metal filter to save messing around. Well worth the money for a decent cup when the alternative is nescack in the hotel.


I will not be denied decent coffee! Like your style


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been pondering what to do about coffee at work for ages but can't make my mind up. I've considered getting a Feldgrind and an Aeropress or CCD. Whilst the consensus is that grinding in the morning for a brew-up later is sub-optimal, what do people think of the idea of taking a few shots of espresso in a thermos flask and adding hot water for an Americano later on? That way, you get to take good espresso with you from your home setup, and it won't matter that it cools a bit because you add hot water from the kettle as and when you want a drink. I don't recall hearing many people comment on this, which seems odd as it's the cheapest and simplest. Maybe the spro deteriorates? Thoughts?


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I've been pondering what to do about coffee at work for ages but can't make my mind up. I've considered getting a Feldgrind and an Aeropress or CCD. Whilst the consensus is that grinding in the morning for a brew-up later is sub-optimal, what do people think of the idea of taking a few shots of espresso in a thermos flask and adding hot water for an Americano later on? That way, you get to take good espresso with you from your home setup, and it won't matter that it cools a bit because you add hot water from the kettle as and when you want a drink. I don't recall hearing many people comment on this, which seems odd as it's the cheapest and simplest. Maybe the spro deteriorates? Thoughts?


There's only one way to find out!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been and bought a small steel travel flask, will give it a go!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I've been and bought a small steel travel flask, will give it a go!


great idea! I think you've just saved me a few quid, cheers!


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I've been and bought a small steel travel flask, will give it a go!


Give us the low down tomorrow.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That grinder assembly from a BTC machine ends up being about 13 x 15 x 18 cms plus a lead. Is that a travel grinder? Still needs mains though


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I've been and bought a small steel travel flask, will give it a go!


I expect to see spreadsheets full of data by the end of the week!

Srsly, I'd have thought that actually, this would be the best idea. I have no problem with degredation of flavours when I leave an espresso in a latte glass to go completely cold then add hot water (sometimes up to an hour) later to fill out our cupping sheet for the roasters.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

For best results, I'd let it cool & refresh with water later - keeping hot will have a tendency to cook it...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

oursus said:


> For best results, I'd let it cool & refresh with water later - keeping hot will have a tendency to cook it...


Really? Could you describe what is happening here a little more, and does it have a noticeable difference in taste?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I've been pondering what to do about coffee at work for ages but can't make my mind up. I've considered getting a Feldgrind and an Aeropress or CCD. Whilst the consensus is that grinding in the morning for a brew-up later is sub-optimal, what do people think of the idea of taking a few shots of espresso in a thermos flask and adding hot water for an Americano later on? That way, you get to take good espresso with you from your home setup, and it won't matter that it cools a bit because you add hot water from the kettle as and when you want a drink. I don't recall hearing many people comment on this, which seems odd as it's the cheapest and simplest. Maybe the spro deteriorates? Thoughts?


 I simply put a few shots in a small bottle, plastic or whatever and take it with me and then add water later....tastes fine....had been doing it for over a decade.


----------

